# Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler Refill Pads



## creditnet (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can buy Shu Uemura eyelash curler refill pads only? I don't want to buy the entire curler again because mine is still in good shape.

Thanks!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 13, 2006)

unfortunately i don't think they sell them separately.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard that the Essence of Beauty pads fit well in the Shu. yep! that's what i use.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 13, 2006)

cool! Does EoB sell refills separately?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Ebay has them.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool! Does EoB sell refills separately? aquilah gave me a few in a plastic zip-loc bag-type thing.


----------



## spikeyli (Sep 14, 2006)

Talk about a rip off, the pads always goes faster than the curler but you're stuck buying another one because it's near impossible to find replacement pads. Although I must say I was never really impressed with my Shu Uemura curler, I find my Revlon one much better. I guess the hype didn't live it for me.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 14, 2006)

i heard my friend say u can get it at the shu uemura store.


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 14, 2006)

I found these:

http://www.beautysak.com/products.as...rman&amp;s=froogle

I'm gonna order like 3 packs


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 14, 2006)

do Tweezerman refills fit into Shu?


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do Tweezerman refills fit into Shu? Thats a good question. I have no clue. Mine is MAC, and I love it, so I hope it fits


----------

